# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Diego Sanchez Vs Joe Riggs at UFN in December

## $$TML 4 LIFE$$

I dont know about you guys but I think Diego is gonna tear Riggs apart. Diego has a lot of potential and definetly will hold the welterweight title around his waist at sum point in his career. The only way he will lose is he doesnt stick to his game and stupidly trys to stand with him

----------


## zodiac666

diego is a little wild animal. definitly a badass fighter, he reminds me of a hyperactive 14year old on coke.

i think he will take riggs and if he stays healthy and doesnt fvck his life up he should hold the belt one day.

----------


## Hunter

at times to Riggs show up one that could make for a good fight and one that could make for a shitty fight. Either one shows up deigo wins. Also Riggs why is in the hospital I last heard so it could deffiantly effect his preperation

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

should be a good one ..... riggs is a strong mofo though ..... but im gonna have to go with diego

----------


## pepperoni

> I dont know about you guys but I think Diego is gonna tear Riggs apart. Diego has a lot of potential and definetly will hold the welterweight title around his waist at sum point in his career. The only way he will lose is he doesnt stick to his game and stupidly trys to stand with him


yo I'm with you all the way TML, Diego is one of the top welterweights in the ufc, and after he beat Karo I dont think he will have too much trouble with Riggs. But its true what you say, if he tries to stand and throw with Riggs he could be in trouble.

----------


## Quil

I believe Riggs is also having some personal problems with his family. It is a sticky over at Sherdog....

Either way, as much as I hate to say it, Sanchez takes this. I don't see Sanchez losing until he fights Hughes, GSP, or BJ Penn.

----------


## bently

i believe he had a death in the family

----------


## uponone23

I think Sanchez is at best the 3rd best UFC middle weight at this point.... Maybe later he will be the UFC champ... He is way down the list if you throw in pride's 183 pounders...

----------


## Hunter

> I think Sanchez is at best the 3rd best UFC middle weight at this point.... Maybe later he will be the UFC champ... He is way down the list if you throw in pride's 183 pounders...


No way he has hughes penn gsp that would put him at 4th at the highest. The top three guys, gsp penn and hughes could beat any of the other two on any given night deigo is developing really well but not ready for the top 3.

----------


## rar1015

I think Diego would win against Riggs. I personally dont think he would beat Matt Hughes or GSP. He is a good fighter but is definitely got a little ways to go to become a champ.

----------


## soo2bhuge

Diego

----------


## uponone23

I like diesel he is a great fighter he just can't ever seem to get his shit together for some reason.... life's not easy i guess

----------


## sonar1234

I will watch it cause its FREE, Diego will beat him pertty bad, and hope he gets is title shot, guy is undefeated.

----------


## nalbano34

Diego should win ...no probled. Joe riggs is pretty tough but is a ground and pounder which is going to be hard to accomplish against a rounded fighter like Diego.

----------


## boxingbean

> I dont know about you guys but I think Diego is gonna tear Riggs apart. Diego has a lot of potential and definetly will hold the welterweight title around his waist at sum point in his career. The only way he will lose is he doesnt stick to his game and stupidly trys to stand with him



HOLY SHIT??? no way?? man i did not know!!! 

tahts my buddy and my favorite fightin....holy shit....!!!!! :7up:  

gotta call joe...hope he dont get mad for goin for diego..haha jk

no way can i go agains a highschool bud. :AaGreen22:

----------


## uponone23

why do I hate diego sanchez so much???

----------


## saffro

Exactly what I think. Deigo is a good fighter, but something about him and his style of fighting pisses me off. At first I want him win, but after a few minuites, I want him to get KO'd!! Theirs something I don't like about him

----------


## godkilla

diego easilly.

----------


## rar1015

I think the only way Riggs will win is if he lands a hard ass punch and knocks Diego out but i dont think it'll happen. 

Diego will win buy a decision. Im only gonna watch this fight because its free, otherwise i really dont care who wins or looses.

----------


## Panzerfaust

Diego is not gonna "tear" anyone up. But he will win, Riggs is mentally weak and gives up ala Vitor Belfort.

Can't wait for him to fight GSP...gonna get ugly for sure.

----------


## Natty99

Did you know that Riggs used to wiegh over 400lbs?

----------


## Panzerfaust

> Did you know that Riggs used to wiegh over 400lbs?



No, he weighed 300lbs. There are some pics, kinda funny cause i looked at some today where he was beating up Herb Dean (UFC ref) in a show awhile back.

----------


## rar1015

Id like to see those pics!! You have any of them??

----------


## Logan13

> I dont know about you guys but I think Diego is gonna tear Riggs apart. Diego has a lot of potential and definetly will hold the welterweight title around his waist at sum point in his career. The only way he will lose is he doesnt stick to his game and stupidly trys to stand with him


I can't believe that he even has to fight Riggs....

----------


## Panzerfaust

Young Riggs: *joke*



A hefty Riggs:





I am to lazy to search for his fattest pictures or the ones where he is beating up on Herb Dean back in 2003.

----------


## uponone23

I guess that xyience or whatever he promotes really worked for him lol...

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Diego is not gonna "tear" anyone up. But he will win, Riggs is mentally weak and gives up ala Vitor Belfort.
> 
> Can't wait for him to fight GSP...gonna get ugly for sure.



OOOOOH, how I would love to see that one when GSP puts his leg through Dirty Sanchez' face.  :LOL:

----------


## $$TML 4 LIFE$$

> Diego is not gonna "tear" anyone up. But he will win, Riggs is mentally weak and gives up ala Vitor Belfort.
> 
> Can't wait for him to fight GSP...gonna get ugly for sure.


Well from what I jus watched id say he Tore Riggs apart. Great Knockout!!!

----------


## rar1015

> Well from what I jus watched id say he Tore Riggs apart. Great Knockout!!!


Yeah im suprised it went that quick! Riggs was out cold.

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

god damn, what was that boy eating?

----------


## anaBROLIC

fight was quick and sweet. that knee was just insane..

----------


## Tony Bologna

Sure was lets take another look at it...

----------


## Knockout_Power

wow, who saw that coming in a Sanchez fight?

----------


## Quil

Sanchez might have been in trouble if he didn't land that knee...Riggs punch F'd him up a bit.

----------


## rar1015

That knee is what knocked Riggs out. Riggs has the worst luck.

----------

